# Какая это "выборка"?



## Rfox777 (22 Авг 2012)

Здравствуйте!Подскажите как можно опознать "выборку" на аккордеоне?Ну например юпитерская или какая нибудь другая?
(Просто на аккордеоне который продается говорят что там юпитерская выборка).Помогите мне пожалуйста, чтобы не попасть мне впросак.


----------



## bombastic (22 Авг 2012)

C малой октавы выборки будет напротив C основного ряда баса,
да и вообще все ряды будут более симметричными а расстояние удобным - итальянская система в этом понятии проигрывает. хотя люди с длинными пальцами разницы не почувствуют.


----------



## zet10 (22 Авг 2012)

Rfox777 писал:


> Подскажите как можно опознать "выборку" на аккордеоне?Ну например юпитерская или какая нибудь другая?
> (Просто на аккордеоне который продается говорят что там юпитерская выборка).


Вообще не советовал связываться с "переделками".В наше время есть возможность купить новые итальянские инструменты в ценовой категории от 180-220 тыс.руб.


----------



## Rfox777 (22 Авг 2012)

zet10 писал:


> Вообще не советовал связываться с "переделками"


Но говорят что на "переделках" Бас и выборка лучше , чем на стандарте.


----------



## zet10 (22 Авг 2012)

Rfox777 писал:


> Но говорят что на "переделках" Бас и выборка лучше , чем на стандарте.


говорить можно многое...А вообще надо инструменты сравнивать.Приезжайте ко мне в магазин ,попробуйте новые итальянские инструменты,есть "супиты" с выборкой от "Рубина" и мастеровой выборкой,поиграйте и делайте выводы!


----------



## ze_go (22 Авг 2012)

Rfox777 писал:


> Подскажите как можно опознать "выборку" на аккордеоне?Ну например юпитерская или какая нибудь другая?


снять ажурку и посмотреть на механику


----------

